# Porridge oats with sliced Banana & raisins?



## GSleigh

This any good for bulking?

I needed something quick and didnt have much in as have not been shopping yet so just made:

100g porridge oats with milk and heated it up, the chopped a full Banana with a hand full raisins into it for a snack. Thats gotta be pretty worth while


----------



## ragahav

how about some powdered flax seed too


----------



## Tinytom

Id add a big scoop of peanut butter as well


----------



## Nelson

That's my breckie...:laugh:


----------



## Biscuits

All sounds good to me, but add a scoop of Protein powder, I use IDS Vanilla Cinammon in my porridge, and egg whites (not everyones cuppa) and you have a pretty perfect brekkie - my fave meal of the day!

Mmmm I'm getting hungry and its still an hour til lunch!


----------



## hilly

yup i have that every day wether dieting or bulking but its better when bulking i have

75g oats

cinnamon

i make my own mix of dried fruit and nuts and add in 25g of this pr peanut butter

scoop choc whey

200ml soya unsweetend milk

bloody lovely

when dieting

50g oats

2 scoop whey

water

diabetic maple syrup

pretty tasty to


----------



## danimal

i would ****ing kill for a bowl of that now!


----------



## rick84

My breaky too, minus the peanut butter though.

Is that nice??? with oats i mean.


----------



## Tinytom

rick84 said:


> My breaky too, minus the peanut butter though.
> 
> Is that nice??? with oats i mean.


its fcuking LUSH.

:thumb:


----------



## GSleigh

Thinking of doing it with different types of fruit every morning, so change banana for apples etc...

I seem to have 2-3 bowls of oats threw the day though as they easy snacks i find


----------



## hilly

when bulking before xmas i was having around 300g oats per day i love em


----------



## Tommy10

Biscuits said:


> All sounds good to me, but add a scoop of Protein powder, I use IDS Vanilla Cinammon in my porridge, and egg whites (not everyones cuppa) and you have a pretty perfect brekkie - my fave meal of the day!
> 
> Mmmm I'm getting hungry and its still an hour til lunch!


was gonna say cinammon:thumbup1:


----------



## Guest

actually cant understand how you guys mix peanut butter with everything

does it actually physically mix?


----------



## Tommy10

Mrdaveyk said:


> actually cant understand how you guys mix peanut butter with everything
> 
> does it actually physically mix?


crunchy peanut butter with banana on toast is a winner:thumbup1:


----------



## Biggerdave

85g Oats

25g Crunchy natural peanut butter (Makes them go creamy)

15g Raisins

650ml Water

The perfect porridge!

Dave


----------



## geeby112

Mrdaveyk said:


> actually cant understand how you guys mix peanut butter with everything
> 
> does it actually physically mix?


bump


----------



## hertderg

The Peanut butter mixes so easy with the oats , I just pour boiling water over the oats then add a spoonful of whole earth crunchy peanut butter ,the end result is a creamy bowl of heaven .


----------



## Jojo 007

Nelson said:


> That's my breckie...:laugh:


and mine lol!


----------

